

Test Driven Development Cargo Cult - d0ugal
http://ntoll.org/article/tdd-cargo-cult

======
jones1618
tl;dr - Developer writes a legitimate test to prove Test Driven Development
will force us to write decent code. We write code that cheats by using
knowledge of the test to pass in the lamest possible way.

This proves that TDD is worthless? Really? I agree with his view that TDD has
a "behaviorist" mindset if approached in the most superficial way. But, his
example only shows that while you can go out of your way to perfectly cheat a
unit test, if they had programmed a sensible component (that also happened to
pass the unit test) they'd have some assurance that it was in good working
order.

That's all that unit tests do. Create simple tests to assure basic
functionality. Add more complex tests to verify more complex functionality and
wider range of test cases. Rinse and repeat.

~~~
d0ugal
> This proves that TDD is worthless?

No and the I don't think the article suggests anything along those lines or
attempts to prove anything.

